# Non-theological podcasts



## Davidius (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of interesting and useful podcasts that aren't theological? I currently subscribe to Dave Ramsey's show and was wondering whether there are any other such broadcasts.


----------



## SRoper (May 10, 2007)

I find Grammar Girl to be useful.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (May 10, 2007)

I listen to Buzz out loud everyday, keep me in touch with Tech news. Also keep reminding me that atheists have no way to reconcile their concept of "right or wrong" with their world view.


----------



## Ravens (May 10, 2007)

I was actually thinking of starting a thread like this. I listen to sermons on my ipod all evening long at work; I've pretty much exhausted Morecraft (especially his history of the reformation), Schwertley, Greer, Silversides, the White Horse Inn's, etc. And on top of that, sometimes it'd be nice to listen to some in-depth historical lectures.

If anyone knows of any really good, substantial historical podcasts or mp3's, feel free to post.

 

I'd even purchase them if they were worth it.


----------



## historyb (May 10, 2007)

If you like Old Time Radio I have a lot of that.


----------



## Davidius (May 10, 2007)

SRoper said:


> I find Grammar Girl to be useful.



This is fantastic!


----------



## Davidius (May 10, 2007)

SRoper said:


> I find Grammar Girl to be useful.



There's also...

"Mr. Manners' Quick and Dirty Tips for a More Polite Life"

and

"Money Girl's Quick and Dirty Tips for a Richer Life"


----------



## RamistThomist (May 10, 2007)

I have enjoyed the von mises stuff, especially the audio book podcasts
http://www.mises.org/rss.aspx


----------



## Scott (May 10, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> I was actually thinking of starting a thread like this. I listen to sermons on my ipod all evening long at work; I've pretty much exhausted Morecraft (especially his history of the reformation), Schwertley, Greer, Silversides, the White Horse Inn's, etc. And on top of that, sometimes it'd be nice to listen to some in-depth historical lectures.
> 
> If anyone knows of any really good, substantial historical podcasts or mp3's, feel free to post.
> 
> ...


Try Teaching Company lectures. They have some great ones. I get them from the library. You can download them onto your ipod. If you public library does not have any, you can have them interlibrary loan them for free. Just ask the reference librarian for a form and don't be intimidated. It is very easy. 


I listen to these every day. A couple of recommendations:
Early Middle Ages
History of Ancient Rome
World War II: A Military and Social History 
American Religious History 


Scott


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 10, 2007)

I normally listen to This Week in Media. It is a part of Leo Laporte's TWiT.

Very good for technology and law regarding the media.


----------



## jbergsing (May 12, 2007)

"Security Now" (Leo Laporte & Steve Gibson) & "Windows Weekly" (Leo Laporte & Paul Thurrott) are really good.


----------

